# lil trail ride today



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice time....wish these cameras did a better job. Every time I post a picture of deep hole, it looks like nothing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Looks fun! What was tricky about coming down?


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

trees on trail ....:bigeyes:


----------

